# Spy Shots: 2009 Nissan Murano



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

> We'll know for sure in a couple of weeks at the LA Auto Show when the 2009 Nissan Murano doffs the parka it's sporting here, but don't expect earth-shattering changes. It's not like the Murano is looking tired; its sharp looking design will keep it fresh even when it's trading on some beastly backwater of a used car lot somewhere. Brenda Priddy & Co. were able to snag these shots that show off redone ends, but the same basic space capsule in between. We'd expect to see the grille lose a little bit of its "Schick-ness" and align more closely with the Rogue's front end treatment. Headlamps and taillights look slightly reshaped as well, but at least they kept that rakish profile. Utility be damned, we think it looks hot.


[Source: Straightline, Photo: Brenda Priddy & Co.]
Spy Shots: 2009 Nissan Murano - Autoblog


----------

